# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΗΕLPPPP PLEASEEEE!!!!

## minaspap

Καλησπερα σε ολους και χρονια πολλα!!!Εχω κρισεις πανικου σχεδον καθε μερα...συγκεκριμενα,αισθημα παλμων,ταχυκαρδια,εξαψεις.. .δυσπνοια,μουδιασματα στα ακρα!Νομιζω πως θα παθω ανακοπη,πως η καρδια μου θα σταματησει να χτυπαει!Φοβαμαι ακομα περισσοτερο οταν ειμαι σε δημοσιους χωρους(πλατειες,κλαμπ,καφε εριες),μηπως με πιασει τπτ μπροστα σε κοσμο και γινω ρεζιλι!Επισης τον ιδιο φοβο εχω οταν χρησιμοποιω το μετρο η το λεωφορειο και τα αποφευγω...Οποτε βγαινω εξω εχω παντα μαζι μου ζαναξ μη με πιασει κριση!Απο εξετασεις...απειρες,τριπλεξ ,αιματος,αξονικες,μαγνητικ ς...εχω χορτασει ολα αυτα τα χρονια...και ειμαι μολις 24 χρονων!Φυσικα ολες εβγαιναν μια χαρα...Απο τοτε που με επιασε η πρωτη κριση πριν 4 χρονια,εχει αλλαξει ολη μου η ζωη.Εχω κανει καποιες συνδιαστικες φαρμακευτικες αγωγες κατα καιρους(seproc,nevrorestol,abilify,deprevix ,ecloram) αλλα καμια δεν απεδωσε αυτα που υποσχοντουσαν οι ψυχιατροι.Αυτη τη στιγμη κανω αγωγη με seroxat(40mg τη μερα) και ζαναξ(1mg 3 φορες τη μερα)...γνωριζει καποιος αν τα seroxat βοηθαν στις κρισεις πανικου??Παντως 3 βδομαδες που κανω αυτη τη θεραπεια δεν εχω δει διαφορα...μονο με τα ζαναξ ηρεμω αλλα μετα νιωθω υπνηλια και γενικα σαν να ειμαι μαστουρωμενος!Ντρεπομαι να πω στους φιλους μου πως εχω κρισεις πανικου...μηπως με περασουν για τρελο,και απο συγγενεις λιγοι το ξερουν.Το σημαντικοτερο ειναι πως ειμαι επαγγελματιας αθλητης και ολο αυτο με εχει επηρεασει στην αποδοση μου,χανω προπονησεις δεν τρεφομαι σωστα...ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να βρεθει η καταλληλη αγωγη για να σταματησει αυτος ο εφιαλτης που ζω τοσο καιρο!

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπερα σε ολους και χρονια πολλα!!!Εχω κρισεις πανικου σχεδον καθε μερα...συγκεκριμενα,αισθημα παλμων,ταχυκαρδια,εξαψεις.. .δυσπνοια,μουδιασματα στα ακρα!Νομιζω πως θα παθω ανακοπη,πως η καρδια μου θα σταματησει να χτυπαει!Φοβαμαι ακομα περισσοτερο οταν ειμαι σε δημοσιους χωρου ς(πλατειες, κλαμπ, καφετεριες), μηπως με πιασει τπτ μπροστα σε κοσμο και γινω ρεζιλι! Επισης τον ιδιο φοβο εχω οταν χρησιμοποιω το μετρο η το λεωφορειο και τα αποφευγω.. .Οποτε βγαινω εξω εχω παντα μαζι μου ζαναξ μη με πιασει κριση! Απο εξετασεις...απειρες, τριπλεξ, αιματος, αξονικες, μαγνητικες... εχω χορτασει ολα αυτα τα χρονια... και ειμαι μολις 24 χρονων! Φυσικα ολες εβγαιναν μια χαρα... Απο τοτε που με επιασε η πρωτη κριση πριν 4 χρονια, εχει αλλαξει ολη μου η ζωη .Εχω κανει καποιες συνδιαστικες φαρμακευτικες αγωγες κατα καιρους(seproc, nevrorestol, abilify, deprevix ,ecloram) αλλα καμια δεν απεδωσε αυτα που υποσχοντουσαν οι ψυχιατροι.Αυτη τη στιγμη κανω αγωγη με seroxat (40mg τη μερα) και ζαναξ (1mg 3 φορες τη μερα)... γνωριζει καποιος αν τα seroxat βοηθαν στις κρισεις πανικου?? Παντως 3 βδομαδες που κανω αυτη τη θεραπεια δεν εχω δει διαφορα... μονο με τα ζαναξ ηρεμω αλλα μετα νιωθω υπνηλια και γενικα σαν να ειμαι μαστουρωμενος! Ντρεπομαι να πω στους φιλους μου πως εχω κρισεις πανικου... μηπως με περασουν για τρελο,και απο συγγενεις λιγοι το ξερουν. Το σημαντικοτερο ειναι πως ειμαι επαγγελματιας αθλητης και ολο αυτο με εχει επηρεασει στην αποδοση μου, χανω προπονησεις δεν τρεφομαι σωστα... ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να βρεθει η καταλληλη αγωγη για να σταματησει αυτος ο εφιαλτης που ζω τοσο καιρο!


(βαζε απο ενα κενο αναμεσα στις λεξεις σου, οταν τις γραφεις χωρις κενο, παρουσιαζει αυτο το μπαγκ που κοβει το μηνυμα )

----------


## Lacrymosa

minaspap σου απαντησα στο αλλο πανομοιοτυπο θρεντ που ανοιξες !!  :Smile:

----------


## mindopener

Ελπίζω να βοηθήσω με την δικιά μου ιστορία.

Εγώ έπαθα πρώτη φορά κρίση πανικού μετά από πολύ δουλειά και κούραση επί μήνες. Το περιστατικό ξεκίνησε από έναν μπάφο. Απλά μετά από τότε πάθαινα συνέχεια κρίσεις.

Τελικά μετά από εξετάσεις αίματος βρήκα ότι έχω και υποθυροειδιεισμό.

Νομίζω ότι είναι συνδιασμός σώματος αλλά και πνεύματος το θέμα των κρίσεων πανικών αλλά θα έβαζα μία αναλογία 70% σώμα 30% πνεύμα.

Επίσης 2 χρόνια πριν το πάθω έκανα περίεργη διατροφή (μία διαίτα , μία όχι) και εξαντλητική γυμναστική.

----------


## Αόρατος...

> Ελπίζω να βοηθήσω με την δικιά μου ιστορία.
> 
> Εγώ έπαθα πρώτη φορά κρίση πανικού μετά από πολύ δουλειά και κούραση επί μήνες. Το περιστατικό ξεκίνησε από έναν μπάφο. Απλά μετά από τότε πάθαινα συνέχεια κρίσεις.
> 
> Τελικά μετά από εξετάσεις αίματος βρήκα ότι έχω και υποθυροειδιεισμό.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι είναι συνδιασμός σώματος αλλά και πνεύματος το θέμα των κρίσεων πανικών αλλά θα έβαζα μία αναλογία 70% σώμα 30% πνεύμα.
> 
> *Επίσης 2 χρόνια πριν το πάθω έκανα περίεργη διατροφή (μία διαίτα , μία όχι) και εξαντλητική γυμναστική*.


Ποτέ δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έτσι κι ας με επιασε η πρώτη κρίση πανικού μετά από 3 και πλέον χρόνια εντατικής γυμναστικής, (βάρη στο γυμναστήριο). Και με είχε πρωτοπιάσει ακριβώς μια μέρα όταν είχα τελειώσει την γυμναστική και είχα βγει έξω στο σαλονάκι με τα παιδιά, για να χαλαρώσουμε λίγο, όπως κάναμε κάθε μέρα.
Λες δλδ να παίζει ρόλο κι αυτό ακριβώς?? Εν τω μεταξύ, είχα βάλει εκείνη την περίοδο περίπου 15 κιλά, ηθελημένα βέβαια, με διατροφές, με συμπληρώματα και τέτοια. Και γω νόμιζα τυχαία με έπιασε τότε.
Όλες οι εξετάσεις που έκανα ήταν τέλειες, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και τις εξετάσεις του θυροειδούς.

----------


## Παστελι

> Ποτέ δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έτσι κι ας με επιασε η πρώτη κρίση πανικού μετά από 3 και πλέον χρόνια εντατικής γυμναστικής, (βάρη στο γυμναστήριο). Και με είχε πρωτοπιάσει ακριβώς μια μέρα όταν είχα τελειώσει την γυμναστική και είχα βγει έξω στο σαλονάκι με τα παιδιά, για να χαλαρώσουμε λίγο, όπως κάναμε κάθε μέρα.
> Λες δλδ να παίζει ρόλο κι αυτό ακριβώς?? Εν τω μεταξύ, είχα βάλει εκείνη την περίοδο περίπου 15 κιλά, ηθελημένα βέβαια, με διατροφές, με συμπληρώματα και τέτοια. Και γω νόμιζα τυχαία με έπιασε τότε.
> Όλες οι εξετάσεις που έκανα ήταν τέλειες, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και τις εξετάσεις του θυροειδούς.


Αυτο που λεει ο μιντοπενερ το εχω ακουσει και εγω.Οτι οσοι πασχουν απο ψυχολογικα προβληματα το 90% των προβληματων ειναι σωματικο παθολογικο.Δλδ μπορει μια βιταμινη η ενα στιχοιο π λυπει απο τον οργανισμο,η ο υποθυροειδιεισμος η καποια αλεργεια κλπ.γω εχω κλεισει 4 ραντευου εως τωρα να αποκλεισω κατι παθολογικο.

----------


## dida

Μinaspap καλησπέρα έχω και εγω την ίδια εμπειρία , πηρα και παίρνω seroxat και με βοήθησαν παρα πολύ. Πάντως θα σε συμβουλευα να δώσεις λίγο χρόνο γιατί αν θυμαμαι καλά μετά τους τρεις μήνες είδα διαφορά. Έχεις τσεκάρει το θυρεοειδή σου?

----------


## athens1404

μην φοβάσαι οι κρίσεις πανικού δεν μπορούν να σε βλάψουν σωματικά όσο άσχημα και αν αισθάνεσαι απλά στο τελειωμά τους σε εξαντλούν και κατα την διαρκειά τους κάνουν την καρδιά και την ψυχή να τρέχουν με χίλια...πίσω απο όλα αυτά κρύβεται το αγχος...είται το συνειδητοποιείς είται όχι...το άγχος είναι η αφετηρία των κρίσεων..με τον καιρό θα μάθεις να τις ελέγχεις και κάποια στιγμή θα το νιώσεις πως δεν κυνδινεύεις απο αυτές....
παιδιά εγω έχω υποθυρεοειδισμό αλλά ο γιατρός μου μου έχει πει οτι οταν είναι ελεγχόμενος, περνω φάρμακα, τότε δεν επηρεάζει τον ασθενή ψυχολογικά..έχετε διαφορετική άποψη?

----------


## sandy78

> μην φοβάσαι *οι κρίσεις πανικού δεν μπορούν να σε βλάψουν σωματικά* όσο άσχημα και αν αισθάνεσαι απλά στο τελειωμά τους σε εξαντλούν και κατα την διαρκειά τους κάνουν την καρδιά και την ψυχή να τρέχουν με χίλια..*.πίσω απο όλα αυτά κρύβεται το αγχος*...είται το συνειδητοποιείς είται όχι...το άγχος είναι η αφετηρία των κρίσεων..με τον καιρό θα μάθεις να τις ελέγχεις και κάποια στιγμή θα το νιώσεις πως δεν κυνδινεύεις απο αυτές....


Θα συφωνήσω οτι πισω απο ολα αυτα κρυβεται το αγχος αλλα η ερωτηση μου ειναι κατα ποσο οντως δεν μπορουν οι κρισεις πανικου να επηρεάσουν σωματικα ενα ατομο?
Κρισεις πανικου μπορει να παθει ο οποιοσδηποτε φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος....να παραθεσω την μικρη πικρη μου ιστορια...αν μου επιτρεπεται...
Οι πρωτες φορες που μου συνεβη κατι τετοιο ηταν στο τελος της εφηβειας..πηγαινοντας σε νοσοκομειο δεν με πηραν στα σοβαρα...να πω την αληθεια και το απεδωσαν απλα στην τρελα της ηλικιας...
Φτανοντας πλεον στα 30 ... πριν λιγο καιρο ... εχοντας απεραντο αγχος λογω μιας προβληματικης σχεσης...καταπιεζοντας τον εαυτο μου να ανεχεται τα παντα απο ολους..στην δουλεια στην σχεση ...χωρις να παραπονιεμαι ...μονο να χαμογελαω...και να λεω ναι σε οτι μου ζητουσαν...ενα βραδυ..μεσα σε ενα νυχτερινο μαγαζι...ξαφικα χωρις προφανη λογο,με επιασαν τα κλαμματα με λυγμους, η καρδια νομιζα θα σπασει, εγινα μουσκεμα στον ιδρωτα, απωλεια προσανατολισμου, τασεις λιποθυμιας, και τα χερια μου ''στραβωσαν'' δεν μπορουσα να τα ελεγξω σαν να επαθα εγκεφαλικο...
Ειχα μουδιασει κ δεν μπορουσα να κουνηθω..εκει λιποθυμησα δεν θυμαμαι για ποσο..με πηραν σηκωτη και με ξαπλωσαν στο πεζοδρομιο...στο νοσοκομειο μου εκαναν καρδιογραφημα και λοιπες εξετασεις οι οποιες βεβαια δεν εδειξαν τιποτα...μαλιστα ο γιατρος γελουσε λιγο ειρωνικα μαζι μου...μου εδωσε ενα λεξοντανιλ κ με αφησε να φυγω... μα πως μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος οτι αν εχεις καποια ευαισθησια στην καρδια δεν μπορεις να μεινεις στον τοπο?????? Γιατι εγω αυτο ενιωθα...

----------


## athens1404

sandy moy διάβασε όλα τα ποστς του forum γύρω απο κρίσεις πανικού και θα δεις οτι όλοι σχεδόν τα ίδια πράγματα νιώσαμε κατα την διάρκεια...μήπως κατά την ώρα του πανικού μούδιασε και το στόμα σου?δεν μπορούσες να καταπιείς σαν να είχες έναν κόμπο στον λαιμό? δεν σου έφτανε το οξυγόνο και δεν μπορούσες να ελέγξεις τις σκέψεις και το σώμα σου? αν έχει κάποιος ευαισθησία στην καρδιά θα του χορηγούνται και τα ανάλογα χάπια οπώτε πάλι προφυλάσεται...

----------


## ioannis2

Μηνας παπ,
Πως ξεκίνησαν οι κρίσεις πανικού; από καποιο περιστατικό, τραυματική εμπειρία, υπάρχουν καποια προβλήματα στη ζωή σου ή καταστάσεις που σε αγχώνουν; μήπως πρόκειται για ψυχαναγκασμούς, έμμονες ιδέες; 
αν είναι καπως έτσι εσύ, η δική σου συμβολή ποια είναι για να τις αντιμετωπίσεις; 

έχεις μιλήσει καθόλου με ψυχολόγο; σίγουρα μέσα από τις συνεδρίες μαζί του θα βρείτε τις γενεσιουργές αιτίες, τα αιθήματα που οι αιτίες αυτες αφησαν και τα οποια αισθηματα επηρεάζουν την καθημερινη σου ζωή και στη συνεχεια μεθοδο πως όλα αυτά να τα αντιμετωπίζεις με τη δική σου σκέψη, δηλαδή με τις δικες σου ψυχικές δυνάμεις. 

Τα φάρμακα για να σου τα δωσει ο ειδικός χρειάζονται, δεν πρέπει όμως να στηρίζεσαι αποκλειστικά σ’ αυτά, πρέπει καποτε να αρχίσεις να τα τα χρησιμοποιείς ως υποβοηθητικά της δικής σου προσπάθειας. Ίσως συνδυασμός των φαρμάκων και ψυχοθεραπείας να βοηθούσε. Μέχρι εκεί που φτανουν οι δικές σου οι ψυχικές δυνάμεις προσπάθησε να τις χρησιμοποιείς στο μέγιστο βαθμό για να αντιμετωπίσεις το πρόβλημα. Ψάξε μέσα σου να τις βρεις, ισως τις έχεις αλλά εσύ επέλεξες να τις κρατάς αναξιοποίητες. Ξεκίνα να τις βγαζεις στην επιφανεια. Μην τις υποκαθιστάς με τα φαρμακα, μην τις αφήνεις αδρανείς και να δίνεις τη θέση τους στα φάρμακα. Μην στηρίζεσαι σε τετοιο ψηλό βαθμό στα φαρμακα κι έτσι να αποποιήσε αυτό που χεις τη δυνατότητα να κάνεις. Νικητής θα σαι όταν η αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος θα γίνεται κατά βάση από εσένα και όχι ή σε λιγότερο βαθμό από τα φάρμακα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Χθες και εγω ειχα εναν απο τους χειροτερους πανικους που εχω βιωσει..Πηγα για υπνο αρκετα χαλαρη μπορω να πω ,αλλα στη συνεχεια αρχισα να σκεφτομαι τοσο πολυ και εντονα που σε καποια φαση δεν μπορουσα να ελεγξω τις σκεψεις μου.Για καποια δευτρολεπτα,λεπτα δεν ξερω ποση ωρα περασε αισθανθηκα καθηλωμενη ,δεν μπορουσα να κινηθω,σταματησε η καρδια μου και στην συνεχεια ακολουθησε μια τρελη ταχυκαρδια,δυσπνοια και πνιξιμο στο λαιμο.Ειναι πολυ ασχημο συναισθημα για οσους το βιωνουμε και ενω ξερουμε οτι δεν παθαινουμε κατι δεν μπορουμε να το ελεγξουμε :Frown:

----------


## Παστελι

> Χθες και εγω ειχα εναν απο τους χειροτερους πανικους που εχω βιωσει..Πηγα για υπνο αρκετα χαλαρη μπορω να πω ,αλλα στη συνεχεια αρχισα να σκεφτομαι τοσο πολυ και εντονα που σε καποια φαση δεν μπορουσα να ελεγξω τις σκεψεις μου.Για καποια δευτρολεπτα,λεπτα δεν ξερω ποση ωρα περασε αισθανθηκα καθηλωμενη ,δεν μπορουσα να κινηθω,σταματησε η καρδια μου και στην συνεχεια ακολουθησε μια τρελη ταχυκαρδια,δυσπνοια και πνιξιμο στο λαιμο.Ειναι πολυ ασχημο συναισθημα για οσους το βιωνουμε και ενω ξερουμε οτι δεν παθαινουμε κατι δεν μπορουμε να το ελεγξουμε


Oι πιο υσχιροι πανικοι εχω προσεξει οτι μας πιανουν οταν χαλαρωσουμε.........οι μαλακες!λολ

----------


## melina20

AX ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΕΜΕΝΑ....ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ?? ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΣΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΥ? ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΞΕΧΝΑΩ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΘΗΣΥΧΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΤΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΩΝ...ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ...ΟΤΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ!ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΟΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ??ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ??ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΙΩΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΚΑΡΔΟΥΛΑ,ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΝΙΣΜΑ,ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ...ΑΝ Κ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ Μ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ...ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ...ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ Μ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΡΦΩΘΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ.

----------


## Ακροβατης

εγω ειμαι σιγουρη οτι σε καμια δεκαετια θα μαι εκτος ζωης.καπνιζω πολυ δεν εχω καταφερει να κοψω καφεδες και το πολυ χαλαρωτικο αλκοολ.αρνουμαι να παρω χαπια αλλα νομιζω οτι κανω βλακεια.χθες μετα τον πανικο ενω δεν ειχα πειει καθολου επειδη φοβομουνα σηκωθηκα και ηπια μονορουφι 3 μπυρες.3 μπυρες σε δεκα λεπτα για να χαλαρωσω.σημερα ομως φοβαμαι να πιω ,και να πιω καφε και εξω να βγω .καθομαι σπιτι για να περιμενω τον επομενο πανικο π θα ερθει δεν βλεπω να τον γλιτωνω,ολη μερα νιωθω λες και μανταλακι στη μυτη και ενα καρυδι στο λαιμο.θα ρθει το βραδυ παλι που θα θελω να κοιμηθω@@δεν αντεχω αλλο.

----------


## Παστελι

Ασε ολγα και εγω τωρα προσπαθησα να κοιμηθω και με πιασε δυσπνοια και μια ενταση στο κωλοκεφαλι μου.Πως αντεχεται αυτο το πραγμα ρε παιδια?Ουτε και εγω νομιζω θα φτασω τα 40-45 ειδη μου βρηκαν ασθμα και ποιος ξερει τι αλλο.

----------


## Ακροβατης

και εσυ?και εμενα τα μηνιγκια μου πανε να σπασουνε.κλαιω και γελαω ,γελαω και κλαιω.μπορει να τρελαθω.θα σκασω δεν αντεχω αλλο ειμαι ετοιμη να σκασω.δεν πανε καλα τα νευρα μου.σπασανε.εχω ενταση παντου κανω μηχανικα πραγματα,ξεχναω αλλα,θελω να τραβηξω τα μαλλια μου και να χτυπησω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο να αρχιζω να ουρλιαζω μεχρι να βαρεθω.θελω να παω να πνιγω δεν αντεχω αλλο δεν αντεχω εφτασα στα ορια μου δεν μπορω πια δεν εχω δυναμη να παλεψω τιποτα και για κανεναν

----------


## Παστελι

Kουραγιο τα ιδια ειμαι και εγω και πως θα την βγαλω σημερα φοβαμαι να παρω ζαναξ.Εμενα τα μινιγκια απο δεξια με ποναει και το σαγονι μου δεν αντεχετε αυτο ρε ολγα.Τι να κανω που να βρω τον γιατρο να τον ρωτησω γιατι με επιασε δυσπνοια?αν μπορω να παρω ζαναξ θα τρελαθω.

----------


## Παστελι

θελω να πεθανω δεν αντεχω αλλο και εγω ολγα δεν αντεχω να μην καπνηζω να μην παιρνω ζαναξ να ηρεμω δεν αντεχω την βδομαδα 5 φορες να ειμαι λιωμα!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

παμε τα παρουμε τα βουνα καλα εγραψες στο αλλο θεμα.να παρουμε τα βουνα να ησυχασουμε

----------


## Παστελι

to kefali moy den to paleuo 8a to kopaniso se kanena tixo

----------


## melina20

αχ ρε κοριτσια κουραγιο....ξαπλωστε χαλαρωστε καντε κατι να ηρεμησετε....και μενα το νευρικο μου συστημα εχει εξαντληθει,περιμενω να ρθει το βραδυ να πιω κανα κρασι να την ακουσω να βρω τον εαυτο μου..αλκολικη θα καταντησω απο τα 20 ετσι οπως παει η δουλεια...

----------


## Παστελι

εγω τι να πιω να χαλαροσω?ευτηχως καπως χαλαρωσα τωρα.

----------


## melina20

ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΜΑΜΑΚΙΕΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΧΩ ΡΙΞΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΩΜΑ,Αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω και διαφορετικα...τα χαπια τα σιχαινομαι,αμα αρχιζω και ιπαιρνω θα νιωσω αρρωστη,τουλαχιστον τωρα στην ψευδαισθηση του αλκοολ,νιιωθω εστω και γι αυτο το λιγο που κραταει η επιδραση του φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος!!βλακειες....ολο βλακειες κανω...και την αλλη μερα χειροτερα

----------


## Lacrymosa

παιδια εμενα εχουν υποχωρησει αρκετα τα ψυχοσωματικα του αγχους, την ημερα δεν με πιανει γενικα αγχος εκτος αμα συμβει καποιο γεγονος κ με στρεσαρει κ το βραδυ απο κει που με πιαναν δυσπνοιες, αρρυθμιες, σφιξιμο κτλ.. τωρα τα εχω σε πολυ μικροτερο βαθμο, ηρεμησε αρκετα το νευρικο μου συστημα κ παιρνω λεξοτανιλ μονο οταν δεν αντεχω, οχι πια καθε μερα !! στο θεμα του αγχους εχω σημειωσει προοδο !! υπομονη παιδια κ ολα θα γινουν ας μην τα σκεφτομαστε κ τοσο γιατι ετσι επιδεινωνεται το υπαρχον προβλημα κ ναι η αισθηση που εχεις τη στιγμη της κρισης πανικου ειναι πραγματικα απαισια....

----------


## neraida1

Καλησπέρα. Μόλις εγγράφηκα στο forum γιατί με όσα έχω διαβάσει εδώ ξέρω πως όοι εσείς θα καταλάβετε και ίσως να απαντήσετε στους προβληματισμούς μου.. 
Υποφέρω κι εγώ από κρίσεις πανικού τον τελευταίο 1μιση χρόνο.. Νομίζω πως έχω κάνει τα πάντα και αποτέλεσμα δεν εχω δει... Ίσα- ίσα που όσο περνάει ο καιρός νιώθω και χειρότερα. Φρικάρω με το παραμικρό και το χειρότερο είναι ότι πια δεν αντέχω να είμαι χωρίς κάποιον δικό μου. Πουθενά! 
Δεν θα αναφερθώ στα συμπτώματα μιας και από ότι βλέπω λίγο- πολύ είναι σε όλους κοινά. Θα πώ μόνο πώς ύστερα από πολλές συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγους, από 6 μήνες ομοιοπαθητικής, επισκέψεις σε παθολόγους, εξετάσεις, μια επίσκεψη σε ψυχίατρο και τους τελευταίους 4 μήνες θεραπεία με ανθοϊάματα συνεχίζω να νίωθω χάλια. Να πώ μόνο ότι είμαι άτομο που γενικότερα αποφεύγει τα φάρμακα, οπότε δεν μπήκα στη διαδικασία να πάρω φαρμακευτική αγωγή από την αρχή. Μόνο κάποια xanax μετά από παρότρυνση της μητέρας μου και αυτά σε πάρα πολύ άσχημες κρίσεις που έχω πάθει. Ομολογώ πως η ψυχοθεραπέια αν και με βοήθησε ουσιαστικά να καταλάβω σε ποιές καταστάσεις οφείλονται όλα αυτά (όχι πως δεν τις φανταζόμουν) δεν έκανε απολύτως τίποτα άλλο. 
Το κύριο πρόβλημά μου αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ότι είμαι άνεργη (έφυγα από τη δουλειά μου γιατι πραγματικά οι συνθήκες ήταν απαράδεκτες και στην ουσία από εκέι άρχισαν όλα, εκεί "τα έπαιξα") δεν μπορώ να κάνω καμία κίνηση για να δουλέψω ξανά. Δεν πιστεύω οτι θα τα καταφέρω σε έναν καινούργιο χώρο εργασίας να ανταπεξέλθω στο άγχος του πρώτου καιρου, στις πιθανές υποχρεώσεις και το σημαντικότερο στο που θα στραφώ τις ώρες που με πιάνουν οι κρίσεις.. Ας μη κοροϊδευόμαστε, ποιος εργοδότης θα καταλάβει οταν του πώ "συγνώμη λίγο, εγώ ζαλίζομαι μπορω να καθίσω λίγο να ηρεμήσω??" πράγμα που είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα συμβεί από την πρώτη μέρα. Ή έστω και είμαι τυχερή και δεν με πιάσει.. δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι τι θα γίνει την ώρα που θα έχω κάτι σημαντικό να κάνω και πάλι θα πρέπει να πω το ίδιο.. Την πόρτα θα μου δείξουν και δεν θα έχουν άδικο. Και για να μην παραξηγηθώ, δεν είμαι καταστροφολόγος που με λενε οι γύρω μου. Μιλάω έτσι γιατί είναι κάτι που το παθαίνω στο σπίτι που κάθομαι, στο περίπτερο που παίρνω τσιγάρα δεν θα το πάθω στην καινούργια μου δουλεια??? 
Άλλο θέμα μου επίσης είναι η οδήγηση.. ΤΡΕΜΩ.. Και σας μιλάω με μετριοπάθεια, οι φίλοι μου με φωνάζαν Σουμάχερ κάποτε... και τώρα δεν μπορώ καν να διανοηθώ ότι θα πρέπει να οδηγήσω μόνη μου... 
Τώρα όσον αφορά το θέμα μου με τα χάπια, όσο κι αν προσπαθώ να το δω αλλιώς τόσο βλέπω μπροστά μου τον κόσμο να ουρλιάζει ότι απλά πνίγουν το πρόβλημα και αυτό αργά ή γρήγορα επιστρέφει.. Είμαι 27 χρονών.. Δεν μπορώ να με φανταστώ να πάιρνω χάπια για όλη μου τη ζωή. Και άσχετα με αυτό, είμαι ένας άνθρωπος που μου αρέσει να βγαίνω έξω με φίλους συχνά, και όταν βγάινω θέλω να είμαι ελεύθερη να πιώ τα ποτά μου και όχι να παραγγέλνω perrier !!!!! Δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο θέμα με το ποτό αλλά είναι από τα λίγα πράγματα που μου έμειναν να κάνω και αρνούμαι να μου απαγορεύεται να πιώ ένα ποτό στη βόλτα μου και χωρίς κανείς να μου εγγυηθεί για πόσο θα πρέπει να το κάνω αυτό. 
Πολλά είπα... Συγνώμη!
Αν κάποιος έχει να πεί κάτι πάνω σε όλα αυτά, οτιδήποτε, θα χαρώ να δω κάποιο σχόλιο.. Αλήθεια δεν την παλεύω και δεν ξέρω τι (άλλο) να κάνω!!!!!

----------


## ioannis2

Αχ...., έχω διαβάσει όλα τα μηνύματα σας και δεν ξέρω σε ποια να απευθυνθώ, στην Όλγα, Παστέλι, στη Νεράιδα που τώρα μπηκε στο φορουμ ή στη Λακριμοζ μου νοιωθει καπως καλήτερα. Λες και ακούω την ίδια ιστορία να επαναλαμβάνεται με διαφορετικά πρόσωπα. 

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι ολοι θέλουμε να αλλάξουμε, να βελτιωθούμε. Είναι όμως στη μέση οι φοβερες αντιστάσεις του εαυτού μας, που δημιουργησαν με την παροδο του χρόνου ένα υποτίθεται χώρο ασφάλειας, δε μας αφηνουν να «βγουμε» έξω από το χωρο αυτό να κάνουμε το κατι διαφορετικό. Οι αντιστάσεις αυτές μας κτυπάν αλύπητα. Μας κράτησαν σε απόσταση από τους άλλους, απομωνωθήκαμε για αρκετό καιρό και δεν είναι εύκολο από τη μια μερα στην άλλη να αποκτήσεις την επικοινωνιακή δεξιότητα για να σε αποδεκτούν, συνεχίζεις να μένεις στο περιθώριο, αγωνίζεσαι να γίνεις αποδεκτός, κι όσο δε γίνεσαι άλλο τόσο απογοητεύεσαι. 

Και μετα οι κρίσεις πανικού, να σε πιάνουν το βραδυ στο κρεβάτι έντονες σκέψεις και να μη μπορείς εύκολα να κλήσεις μάτι, έντονο άγχος και ένταση, να σκέφτεσαι τις ευκαιρίες που έχασες, όλα αυτά που καθημερινά στερήσαι λόγω της νοσηρής κατάστασης. Το κάπνισμα είναι μια διέξοδος, δεν προσφέρει όμως πολλά και συμβουλή όμως όσο το δυνατό λιγότερο. Το ίδιο και το ποτό. Δεν ξέρω αν τα φάρμακα βοηθούν, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ, η λογική τους χρήση πιστευω θα βοηθά. 

Η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθά, μαθαίνεις τα ακριβή αίτια και τις διαστάσεις του προβλήματος σου, μαθαίνεις μέθοδο να αγωνιστείς να τα ξεπεράσεις και μετά μπαίνεις στον αγώνα, αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολα τα πράγματα, οι αντιστάσεις του εαυτού μας είναι έντονες. Η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθά πολύ, απ εκεί και πέρα θέλει πολλή δύναμη να κάνεις αυτά που σε έμαθε πράξη. Τουλάχιστον μέσα από την πράξη, παρά τις συνεχείς αποτυχίες και απογοητεύσεις, οι όσες επιτυχίες σου δίνουν δύναμη, μετά το κανεις όλο και λιγότερο δύσκολα και έτσι τονώνετε η αυτοπαποίθηση σου. 

Το να πεις δε θα ξεκινήσω μια δουλειά, δε θα ξεκινήσω να κάνω κάτι επιδή πιστεύω ότι θα αποτύχω, από τη δική μου εμπειρία, αυτό είναι το ότι χειρότερο, καταστράφηκες πριν καν ξεκινήσεις, και θα το μετανοιώσεις πικρά στο μέλλον όταν θα ρχεται στο νου σου η σκεψη γιατί φανηκα τόσο δειλός και δεν το έκανα. Υπομονή σε όλους σας, πρέπι να αγωνιζτούμε, δυστυχώς δεν υπήρξαμε ιδιαίτερα τυχεροί στη ζωή μας. Αυτά που για κάποιους είναι απλά και αυτονόητα. για άλλους είναι βουνά, όσο παράξενο κι όσο γελοιο μπορεί να φαίνεται.

----------


## Ακροβατης

παιδια εγω νομιζω οτι οι κρισεις πανικου δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο καταπιεσμενα συναισθηματα οργης,θυμου,χαμηλης αυτοεκτιμησης και αυτοπεποιθησης.Αντιδρα το σωμα μας ,αντιδρα το μεσα μας επειδη ποτε δεν ανοιγομασταν.Κλειστα και απομονωμενα ατομα βιωναμε αυτο το στρεσαρισμα νιωθοντας ντροπη για οτι μας συμβαινει ,και οσο νιωθαμε ντροπη και λεγαμε ψεμματα στους αλλους οτι ειμαστε καλα για να μην καταλαβουν τι εχουμε αλλο τοσο αγχωνομασταν.Δεν εχουμε μαθει οι περισσοτεροι να βαζουμε ορους και ορια στους αλλους και ετσι αφηνουμε να μας ποδοπατανε και να χορευουν πανω μας.Δεν φταινε ομως οι αλλοι αν εμεις ειμαστε βλακες σε εισαγωγικα.Δεν φταιει κανενας τριτος αν τον αφησαμε να παρεμβαινει στη ζωη μας.Δεν φταιει κανεις αν εμεις δεν μαθαμε να λεμε οχι.Πιστευω οτι αν παψουμε να ριχνουμε ευθυνες στους αλλους και προσπαθησουμε Εμεις πρωτα για την βελτιωση μας ,αν παψουμε να αναρωτιομαστε ποιον στεναχωρησαμε και γιατι θα αλλαξουν πολλα.
H ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ που ειχα παει σε μια συνεδρια μου επισημανε οτι λεω μονιμως πρεπει να κανω αυτο για αυτον,πρεπει και πρεπεi οτι ζω με τη λεξη πρεπει..Kai μου ειπε οτι με δουλεια προσωπικη σιγα σιγα καλο θα ηταν να αντικαταστησω τη λεξη πρεπει με τη λεξη ΘΕΛΩ.Και θα επαναλαβω κατι αν εμεις ειμαστε ενταξει με τον εαυτο μας και γενικοτερα σωστοι τοτε ο αλλος εχει προβλημα αν θυμωνει,μας τη λεει, η οργιζεται.δυστυχως ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουμε ενα κακο ,νιωθουμε καλα με την θλιψη του αλλου και την αδυναμια τουυ αλλα αβολα οταν ειναι δυνατος ,μηπως ειναι καιρος να αντλησουμε τη δυναμη που εχουμε μεσα μας ?γιατι την εχουμε.να παψουμε να μιζεριαζουμε ,?Πιστευω οτι μπορουμε να κανουμε τα παντα και κανενα κολοπανικος δεν θα μας βαλει κατι.Αν πεσουμε μαγκια μας,θα ξανασηκωθουμε,αν αποτυχουμε μας περιμενει μπροστα μια επιτυχια.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Καποτε ειχα μονιμα τη σκεψη στο μυαλο μου,γιατι οι αλλοι να ναι καλα και εγω οχι?γιατι οι αλλοι να ναι δυνατοι και ευτυχισμενοι και εγω οχι.αν κοιταξετε γυρω σας θα καταλαβετε οτι ολοι ειμαστε ανθρωποι με προβληματα,με θλιψη κατα διαστηματα και με θυμο πολλες φορες.παιδια κανεις δεν τα εχει ολα λυμενα στη ζωη του για αυτο παρτε το αλλιως :P Σημερα ειμαι πιο αισιοδοξη,μια καινουρια μερα αρχιζει.Σημερα θα αρχισω να με αγαπαω εστω και λιγο.Κοιταχτητε στον καθρεφτη και δωστε στον εαυτο σας ενα φιλακι,συγχωρειστε του τα λαθη και τις αδυναμιες του.ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑΜΕ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ :Smile:

----------


## Αόρατος...

Έτσι ακριβώς Ολγάκι και όσο πιο νωρίς το κατανήσουμε αυτό, (εννοείται και να πράττουμε ανάλογα), τόσο το καλύτερο.

----------


## mindopener

συμφωνώ σε αυτό και επαυξάνω!

----------


## mindopener

> παμε τα παρουμε τα βουνα καλα εγραψες στο αλλο θεμα.να παρουμε τα βουνα να ησυχασουμε


συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!  :Smile:

----------


## neraida1

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας ioanni2 k olgaki82 και συμφωνώ μαζί σας. Μόνο που είναι τεράστια η απογοήτευση όταν τη μια φορά τα καταφέρνεις και την αμέσως επόμενη χάνεις τον κόσμο στα καλά καθούμενα. Πώς να το αντιμετωπίσω όλο αυτό..? Και ναι, η δειλία είναι ό,τι χειρότερο σε αυτή την κατάσταση μα δεν μπορώ να μην σκέφτομαι τις συνέπειες σε ό,τι κι αν κάνω. Και οι οι συνέπειες που ξέρω είναι οι κρίσεις.. Δεν βρίσκω τρόπο να σταματάω το μυαλό μου να τα σκέφτεται όλα αυτά. Ακόμα και στα πράγματα που θέλω να κάνω, ακόμα και εκεί βασανίζομαι τις περισσότερες φορές. 
Η ψυχολόγος μου, μου είχε πει ότι δεν έχει νόημα να κάνω πράγματα και να υποφέρω από τα συμπτώματα σημασία έχει να είμαι καλά.. Όταν για παράδειγμα προσπαθούσαμε επί μήνες να μπορέσω να οδηγήσω ελεύθερα και να νιώθω καλά, με τις διάφορες τεχνικές, και δεν είδα βελτίωση. Δεν μου είπε σταμάτα να οδηγείς αλλά οτι δεν μου κάνει και τόσο καλό να εκθέτω τον εαυτό μου σε τέτοιο πανικό με το ζόρι.. Φυσικά και συνεχίζω να οδηγώ αλλά σε κοντινές αποστάσεις ή με κάποιον μαζί μου για τις πιο μακρινές.
Όσο για το επαγγελματικό, ψάχνω δουλειά και έχω πάει και σε μερικές συνεντεύξεις (με τα ανάλογα συμπτώματα κι εκεί) αλλά ακόμη δεν έχει βρεθεί κάτι. Η οικονομική κρίση βλέπετε...
Πάντως το συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να αφήνω τον εαυτό μου σε αυτή την κατάσταση αλλά δυσκολεύομαι και να παλεύω κάθε μέρα για το παραμικρό..

----------


## γιώτα2

..............................

----------


## nopanic

> Όσο για το επαγγελματικό, ψάχνω δουλειά και έχω πάει και σε μερικές συνεντεύξεις (με τα ανάλογα συμπτώματα κι εκεί) αλλά ακόμη δεν έχει βρεθεί κάτι..


Αυτο το θεμα ειναι πολυ σημαντικο (το θεμα της εργασιας) για ατομα σαν και εμας ειδικα σε τετοιες περιοδους κρισης.
Δεν ειναι μονον να βρει καποιος δουλεια, αλλα το κυριοτερο να μπορεσει να ανταπεξελθει στην πιεση αυτης.

Δυστυχως νομιζω οτι τελικα αυτο ειναι μακροπροθεσμα το μεγαλυτερο κακο που κανει αυτη η "ασθενεια".

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Καποτε ειχα μονιμα τη σκεψη στο μυαλο μου,γιατι οι αλλοι να ναι καλα και εγω οχι?γιατι οι αλλοι να ναι δυνατοι και ευτυχισμενοι και εγω οχι.αν κοιταξετε γυρω σας θα καταλαβετε οτι ολοι ειμαστε ανθρωποι με προβληματα,με θλιψη κατα διαστηματα και με θυμο πολλες φορες.παιδια κανεις δεν τα εχει ολα λυμενα στη ζωη του για αυτο παρτε το αλλιως :P Σημερα ειμαι πιο αισιοδοξη,μια καινουρια μερα αρχιζει.Σημερα θα αρχισω να με αγαπαω εστω και λιγο.Κοιταχτητε στον καθρεφτη και δωστε στον εαυτο σας ενα φιλακι,συγχωρειστε του τα λαθη και τις αδυναμιες του.ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑΜΕ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ


Eτσι ακριβως ειναι Ολγακι !! Και ναι , ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑΜΕ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ Κ ΔΕΝ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ Κ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙ !!!!!

WE CARRY ON THROUGH ALL THAT FEARS !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας ioanni2 k olgaki82 και συμφωνώ μαζί σας. Μόνο που είναι τεράστια η απογοήτευση όταν τη μια φορά τα καταφέρνεις και την αμέσως επόμενη χάνεις τον κόσμο στα καλά καθούμενα. Πώς να το αντιμετωπίσω όλο αυτό..? Και ναι, η δειλία είναι ό,τι χειρότερο σε αυτή την κατάσταση μα δεν μπορώ να μην σκέφτομαι τις συνέπειες σε ό,τι κι αν κάνω. Και οι οι συνέπειες που ξέρω είναι οι κρίσεις.. Δεν βρίσκω τρόπο να σταματάω το μυαλό μου να τα σκέφτεται όλα αυτά. Ακόμα και στα πράγματα που θέλω να κάνω, ακόμα και εκεί βασανίζομαι τις περισσότερες φορές. 
> Η ψυχολόγος μου, μου είχε πει ότι δεν έχει νόημα να κάνω πράγματα και να υποφέρω από τα συμπτώματα σημασία έχει να είμαι καλά.. Όταν για παράδειγμα προσπαθούσαμε επί μήνες να μπορέσω να οδηγήσω ελεύθερα και να νιώθω καλά, με τις διάφορες τεχνικές, και δεν είδα βελτίωση. Δεν μου είπε σταμάτα να οδηγείς αλλά οτι δεν μου κάνει και τόσο καλό να εκθέτω τον εαυτό μου σε τέτοιο πανικό με το ζόρι.. Φυσικά και συνεχίζω να οδηγώ αλλά σε κοντινές αποστάσεις ή με κάποιον μαζί μου για τις πιο μακρινές.
> Όσο για το επαγγελματικό, ψάχνω δουλειά και έχω πάει και σε μερικές συνεντεύξεις (με τα ανάλογα συμπτώματα κι εκεί) αλλά ακόμη δεν έχει βρεθεί κάτι. Η οικονομική κρίση βλέπετε...
> Πάντως το συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να αφήνω τον εαυτό μου σε αυτή την κατάσταση αλλά δυσκολεύομαι και να παλεύω κάθε μέρα για το παραμικρό..


neraida το ολο θεμα ειναι να μην σκεφτεσαι τις συνεπειες γιατι ετσι δεν προκειται να κανεις τιποτα!! αν πριν ξεκινησεις κατι αρχισεις κ κατεβαζεις ιδδες κ σκεψεις του τυπου "αν παθω αυτο, αν παθω εκεινο, αν γινει ετσι, αν δεν γινει αυτο.." τοτε το παιχνιδι το χασες!! Οταν δεν γινει κατι τοτε θα πεις "ΔΕΝ ΕΓΙΝΕ" κ οχι να λες εκ των προτερων "ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ"....μαγαλο λαθος αυτο....ετσι μενεις στασιμη κ μεγαλωνουν οι φοβιες...προσπαθησε αυτο να δουλεψεις κ να μην εισαι αρνητικη εξ αρχης..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ακροβατης

Συμφωνω λακρι.Eχω προσεξει οτι τις περισσοτερες φορες που μου ερχεται πανικος ειναι οι στιγμες που πιεζω τοσο πολυ τον εαυτο μου να χαλαρωσω για να μη ερθει.Πχ ξυπναω πρωι και απο την ωρα που θα ξυπνησω αρχιζω καμια φορα και σκεφτομαι μην ερθεις ,μην ερθεις χαλαρωσε.Ετσι φυσικα προκαλουμε στον εαυτο μας μεγαλυτερη πιεση πιεση και φοβο ειναι σαν να μας βαζουμε στην μπριζα ενω γνωριζουμε οτι τελικα απο καθε πανικο βγαινουμε αλωβητοι..Xρειαζεται μεγαλη προσπαθεια εκ μερους μας για να σταματησουμε ολες αυτες τις αλυσιδωτες καταστροφικες σκεψεις.

----------


## ioannis2

Νεράϊδα, γι αυτά που λες για τη συνέντευξη για δουλειά. Κι εγώ τις πρώτες φορές που πήγα είχα τέτοια συμπτώματα όπως εσύ, άγχος, φόβο, εφίδρωση και αυτό να ναι και εμφανές. Αυτό ήταν τις πρωτες φορές, με τον καιρό το ξεπέρασα. Κατάλαβα ότι αυτό το συναίσθημα ξεπερνιέται με πολύ καλή προετοιμασία (διάβασμα για το τι ζητανε) πριν τη συνέντευξη. Όταν το κάνεις αυτό θα πηγαίνεις εκεί νοιώθωντας μέσα σου σιγουρία, περιορίζεις την αμφιβολία ότι δε θα τα καταφερω με τον τροπο αυτό και όλα τα συναισθηματα που τη συνοδεύουν. Από την άλλη εμπέδωσε στον εαυτό σου τη σκέψη, θα βάλω τον καλήτερο μου εαυτό, ότι καλήτερο έχω μέσα μου σε συνδυασμό όμως με τη σκέψη πως αν δεν με προσλάβουν δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος θα βρω αλλού. Και το χειρότερο μη βάζεις στο νου σκέψη, είναι η κρίση και η ανεργία άρα δε θα βρω, έτσι υποβάλλεις στον εαυτό σου να με παρει το ρέμα, θα κανεις την προσπάθεια σου να σαι η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα! 

Όσον αφορά το αυτοκίνητο συνέχιζε καθημερινά να το οδηγείς, κοντινές αποστάσεις, δρόμοι με λίγο ή καθόλου κίνηση και θα δεις με τον καιρό ότι θα ξεπεράσεις τη φοβία χωρίς να το καταλάβεις, φτάνει να εκθέτεις τον εαυτό σου, να παίρνεις το τιμόνι στο χέρι και να χεις πάντα στην αρχή καποιο δικό σου άνθρωπο δίπλα σου να σε ενθαρρύνει.

Κι ολα αυτά και πολλά άλλα που δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε...............και στο βάθος δειλία και χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση. Να ξέρεις πως αν δεν εκτεθείς σε αυτά που υποτίθεται φοβίζουν, έστω μικρά βηματάκια κάθε φορά, δε νικάς ούτε τη δειλία ούτε τονώνεται η αυτοεκτίμηση. Οι μικρές επιτυχίες, τα έστω ασημαντα βήματα που κανεις κάθε φορά που εκτίθεσαι, αυτά είναι ο δρόμος, κάπως έτσι ξεκινάς για να νικήσεις τη δειλία και να αυξησεις την αυτοεκτίμηση, όταν μεσα σου θα λες τα κατάφερα μετα από καθε μικρό βημα, όπου θα βλεπεις τις φοβίες να καταρρεουν και την καθε επομενη φορα να γινεται όλο και πιο εύκολα. Και τότε περιορίζεται και το άγχος, αφού δε θα χεις πλεον να κανεις με κάτι αγνωστο, αλλά με κάτι το οποίο ήδη δοκίμασες και είδες ότι γινεται εύκολα. Και έτσι λιγότερη δειλία, λιγότερο άγχος, περισσότερη αυτοεκτίμηση και το αποτέλεσμα θα ναι λιγότερες κρισεις πανικού.

Ξεκινα κάπως έτσι. Καλή συνέχεια. Είμαστε δίπλα σου!

----------


## Bill_K

Γεια σε όλους, δεν ξέρω αν είναι το κατάλληλο θέμα για ρωτήσω αυτό που θέλω, αλλά θέλω χρήσιμες πληροφορίες αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει.
Τους τελευταίους μήνες άρχισα να "παθαίνω" κάτι πρωτόγνωρο και περίεργο, και αρκετά δύσκολο να το περιγράψω, στα καλά καθούμενα αρχίζω να νιώθω ένα περίεργο συναίσθημα και μια περίεργη αίσθηση στην κοιλιακή χώρα, ελαφρώς χάνω την συνείδησή μου (κάτι σαν σύγχυση), παθαίνω "κάτι" σαν deja vu (διαφορετικό από το συνηθισμένο deja vu) και νιώθω την μυρωδιά (ίσως και γεύση) από κάτι περίεργο αλλα μου μοιαζει και κάπως οικιο, γενικά αρκετά δυσάρεστη κατάσταση και κρατάει μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, και μετά σιγά σιγά συνέρχομαι.
Εγώ θεώρησα ότι μάλλον είναι από την κούραση, τον λίγο ύπνο και το άγχος, το έχω πάθει όμως και σε στιγμές που είμαι ξεκούραστος και έχω κοιμηθεί καλά και γενικά την ώρα που το παθαίνω δεν είμαι αγχωμένος.
Συνολικά το έχω πάθει γύρω στις 10 με 15 φορές περίπου, οι δυο τελευταίες ήταν λίγο πιο έντονες ευτυχώς όμως έχει ελλατωθεί η συχνότητα, στην αρχή το πάθαινα πολλές φορές την ίδια ημέρα, η τελευταία φορά ήταν περίπου πριν δυο βδομάδες 

Είναι δυνατόν το άγχος που νιώθω στην δουλεία να συσσωρεύται και να εκδηλώνεται με τέτοιο τρόπο;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Πιστευω ειναι απο το αγχος,αλλα τι εννοεις με το deja vu?καμια φορα το νιωθω και εγω.μπορεις να το περιγραψεις?δλαδη νιωθεις οτι μια κατασταση την εχεις ξαναζησει?

----------


## Bill_K

Είναι κάπως δύσκολο να το περιγράψω, γιατί δεν είναι πολύ ξεκάθαρο και δεν το πολύ θυμάμαι μετά, νομίζω οτι μου έρχονται σκέψεις στο μυαλό χωρίς συνοχή αλλά τις νιώθω κάπως οικίες, συνήθως σκηνές και καταστάσεις που δεν έχω ζήσει. Δεν ξέρω αν σε βοήθησα. Πέρνω βαθιές αναπνοές εκείνη την ώρα αλλά δεν βοηθάει, κάνει τον κύκλο του και περνάει.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι καταλαβα δεν εχεις ειρμο και ελεγχο καμια φορα στις σκεψεις σου,μη το φοβασαι ειναι απο το αγχος,ισως εχεις πιεστει πολυ τελευταια,και δυστυχως αυτο το πραγμα μας πιανει παντα την ωρα που λεμε οτι ειμαστε ηρεμοι.

----------


## Bill_K

Να 'σαι καλά, αυτό ήταν που ήθελα, να με βεβαιώσει κάποιος ότι είναι από το άγχος, γιατί έγιναν κάποια πράγματα την τελευταία βδομάδα και μου μπήκε στο μυαλό οτι πάσχω από μία ασθένεια με παρόμοια συμπτώματα, και με 'πιασε ένας φόβος και ένα άγχος και μάλλον έπαθα, εδώ και δύο μέρες, αυτό που λένε κρίσεις πανικού, σχεδόν συνεχώμενη δυσχέρια και τινάγματα ανα διαστήματα.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Ακροβατης

oxi να μη σου μπαινουν καθολου τετοιες σκεψεις και μη το αφησεις να σου γινει εμμονη ιδεα.θα κανει το κυκλο του και θα περασει :Smile: 
ομοιοπαθεις ειμαστε ολοι αν διαβασεις αυτο το θεμα ,το τι δημιουργει στον καθεναν μας ο πανικος θα ηρεμησεις και θα ξεαγχωθεις.μην νιωθεις οτι σου συμβαινει κατι το περιεργο.εδω ειμαστε και οτι θελεις ρωτα :Smile:

----------


## Bill_K

Δύσκολο να το ξεπεράσω και αυτά τα τινάγματα με έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα θαρρείς και έχω τικ είμαι ώρες, ώρες. Καλά γενικά έδω καιρό με πιάνει κάτι σαν κατάθλιψη για τα πάντα ούτε να βγαίνω έξω δεν θέλω ούτε τίποτα, και τώρα χάλια είμαι συναισθηματικά, βασικά η εμμονή για την ασθένεια μου μκήκε γιατί με εκείνες τις περίεργες "κρίσεις" η δυσφόρια που ένοιωθα εμοιαζε με οργανικό λάθος και κρατούσε λίγο, ενώ αυτό που νιώθω τωρα είναι πολύ χειρότερο, πιο συναισθηματικό σαν να θέλω να ουρλιάξω "δεν αντέχω άλλο", ουφφφ τεσπά μακάρι όσοι έχουν τέτοια προβλήματα να αισθανθούν καλύτερα, τίποτα δεν είναι όλα πάνε καλά.

----------


## Bill_K

> oxi να μη σου μπαινουν καθολου τετοιες σκεψεις και μη το αφησεις να σου γινει εμμονη ιδεα.θα κανει το κυκλο του και θα περασει
> ομοιοπαθεις ειμαστε ολοι αν διαβασεις αυτο το θεμα ,το τι δημιουργει στον καθεναν μας ο πανικος θα ηρεμησεις και θα ξεαγχωθεις.μην νιωθεις οτι σου συμβαινει κατι το περιεργο.εδω ειμαστε και οτι θελεις ρωτα


Στο 'πα και θα στο ξανα πώ, ευχαριστώ, να ξέρεις πως είσαι ένας υπέροχος άνθρωπος.

----------


## Παστελι

Παιδια δεν παλευεται αυτος ο διαολος με τους πανικους.ΤΙ τραβαμε ρε παιδια τι?Ωρες ωρες απορω πως αντεχω ακομα με τοσα βασανα πραγματηκα νιωθω σαν να μου εχουν κοψει τον κωλο σαν βιασμενη σαν ετημοθανατη.Ποσο αφελης ειμουν παλια που δεν πιστευα οτι καποια στιγμη δεν θα ειναι ολα ροδινα....
BK Το ολγακι ειναι πολυ γλυκο πλασμα και νιωθω τυχερη που την εχω φιλη δυκτιακα την αγαπω πολυ!

----------


## Bill_K

Όντως δεν παλευετε με τίποτα, χθες μολις ξαπλωσα έπαθα μια ξεσηγυρισμενη κριση άρχισα να τιναζομαι έντονα και να τρεμω και να μην μπορώ να σταυρωσω λέξη, πρώτη φορά παθαινω κάτι τέτοιο, η δικοί μου κόντεψανε να πάθουνε εγκεφαλικό, στο τέλος κατεληξα στο κέντρο υγείας με ένα όρο στο χέρι.
Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να αποβαλλω αυτό το κωλο αγχος και να γίνω όπως πριν ή θα με μια ζωή εστί;

----------


## Παστελι

> Όντως δεν παλευετε με τίποτα, χθες μολις ξαπλωσα έπαθα μια ξεσηγυρισμενη κριση άρχισα να τιναζομαι έντονα και να τρεμω και να μην μπορώ να σταυρωσω λέξη, πρώτη φορά παθαινω κάτι τέτοιο, η δικοί μου κόντεψανε να πάθουνε εγκεφαλικό, στο τέλος κατεληξα στο κέντρο υγείας με ένα όρο στο χέρι.
> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να αποβαλλω αυτό το κωλο αγχος και να γίνω όπως πριν ή θα με μια ζωή εστί;


Και εγω καθε φορα που θα με πιασει κριση θα ειναι διαφορετικια απο την προιγουμενη.Ολο κολπα μας κανει ο πανικος!
Δεν ξερω αν περναει αυτο το διαολεμενο πραγμα ,εγω 3 χρονια το εχω.Αλλα εχω τα ζαναξ και παιρνω και ηρεμω!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Όντως δεν παλευετε με τίποτα, χθες μολις ξαπλωσα έπαθα μια ξεσηγυρισμενη κριση άρχισα να τιναζομαι έντονα και να τρεμω και να μην μπορώ να σταυρωσω λέξη, πρώτη φορά παθαινω κάτι τέτοιο, η δικοί μου κόντεψανε να πάθουνε εγκεφαλικό, στο τέλος κατεληξα στο κέντρο υγείας με ένα όρο στο χέρι.
> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να αποβαλλω αυτό το κωλο αγχος και να γίνω όπως πριν ή θα με μια ζωή εστί;


Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα, κι εγω υποφερω απο ψυχοσωματικα κ αγχος κ παλιοτερα παθαινα κ κρισεις πανικου...
Προσπαθησε να μη σκεφτεσαι συνεχως οτι μπορει να σε πιασει κ να ασχολεσαι με διαφορα πραγματα που σε κανουν να νιωθεις καλυτερα..
Καλο θα ηταν επισης να δεις καποιον ειδικο αμα θες πχ ψυχολογο κ να κανεις καποιες συνεδριες ψυχοθεραπειας ωστε να δεις που οφειλεται το αγχος σου κ να μαθεις να το διαχειριζεσαι...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Και εγω καθε φορα που θα με πιασει κριση θα ειναι διαφορετικια απο την προιγουμενη.Ολο κολπα μας κανει ο πανικος!
> Δεν ξερω αν περναει αυτο το διαολεμενο πραγμα ,εγω 3 χρονια το εχω.Αλλα εχω τα ζαναξ και παιρνω και ηρεμω!


Ζαναξ οκ αλλα με μετρο ε ?? χεχε !!!
Δεν ξερω γενικα αν το αγχος περναει, παντως ορισμενα συμπτωματα υποχωρουν αν κανουν τον κυκλο τους κ υπαρξει κ προσπαθεια απ την πλευρα μας η παιρνουμε φαρμακα..εγω πχ εχω ξεπερασει τις κρισεις πανικου, αλλα απο ψυχοσωματικα εχω μπολικα ειδικα το βραδυ, χωρις ομως να παθαινω κρισεις εντονες οπως παλια που με ταλαιπωρουσαν....

----------


## Παστελι

Lacri τα ιδια και εγω δεν με πιανει κριση.
Αυτο λεγετε κριση πανικου το γρηγορο που διακατεχεσαι απο εντονο φοβο που εχεις ταχυκαρδια και θες να τρεξεις να σωθεις.
Αυτο π εχουμε εμεις οι 2 ειναι η διαταραχη πανικου.
Στο βιβλιο "νικιστε τον πανικο" τα εμαθα αυτα.Οποτε νιωθω να με πιανει κριση μου κοβεται δλδ εχει καιρο να με πιασει.
Οσες φορες με πιασε ηταν την ωρα π εγραφα εδω δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα νομιζω οσο σηζηταμε γιαυτο το πραγμα τοσο δεν το ξεχναμε.

----------


## minaspap

Ξεκινησαν πριν περιπου 4 χρονια...ειχα ενα επιμονο καψιμο στο στηθος για καμια βδομαδα και ειπα να δω εναν παθολογο! Την μερα εκεινη του ραντεβου περιμενα στο σαλονακι του ιατρειου να ερθει η σειρα μου να περασω για εξεταση...καθως λοιπον περνουσαν τα λεπτα, ενιωθα το καψιμο να επιδινωνεται, κρυο ιδρωτα να με λουζει...αρχιζει η καρδια μου να χτυπα σαν τρελη και να μην μπορω να παρω ανασα...τα χερια μου αρχιζαν να μουδιαζουν και το μουδιασμα ανεβαινε προς το κεφαλι, ζητησα αμεσως βοηθεια και περασα μεσα επειγοντως! Με ξαπλωσε η γιατρος με ακροαστηκε και μοθ πηρε πιεση, ειχε φτασει 22! Της ειπα δεν μπορω να αναπνευσω και αρχιζω να μουδιαζω ολοκληρος....βοηθειαααα της λεω, ηρεμησε ηρεμησε μου λεει! Μου κανει μια ενεση στον κωλο, μαλλον ηρεμιστικη και αμεσως μετα απο 5-6 λεπτα αρχιζα να ηρεμω, η καρδια να χτυπα κανονικα, το μουδιασμα να υποχωρει και ολα να ερχονται στα φυσιολογικα τους! Δεν θυμαμαι αν ημουν πιεσμενος απο κατι εκεινη την περιοδο η αγχωμενος...το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι πως απο παιδι μικρο ειχα φοβο με τις αρρωστιες και ταλαιπωρουσα τους γονεις με τις εμμονες μου...πχ με το παραμικρο εχω καρκινο,εχω ογκο,εχω ειντζ κτλ! Εξετασεις εχω κανει αμετρητες....αξωνικες, αιματος, μαγνητικες ,τριπλεξ καρδιας...καθε φορα ολες φυσιολογικες εβγαιναν, πριν μια βδομαδα εκανα γενικες και αναλυτικες αιματος και ολες φυσιολογικες και τελευταιο τριπλεξ πριν 4 μηνες! Ιδιαιτερα αυτες οι κρισεις αρχιζουν και με πιανουν στην πολυκοσμια, κλαμπ, καφετεριες και ειδικα στα μεσα μαζικης μεταφορας...απο το πουθενα με πιανουν εξαψεις ,καψιμο στο στηθος ,ταχυκαρδια...παντα κυκλοφορω με μερικα ζαναξ στην τσεπη οπου και αν παω!

----------


## minaspap

Σημερα ζω μια απο τις χειροτερες μερες της ζωης μου...απο την ωρα που ξυπνησα νιωθω αισθημα παλμων, βαρος στο στηθος, ταχυκαρδιες και αισθημα οτι δε μπορω να ανασανω...εχω παθει μεχρι στιγμης 3 κρισεις πανικου και ακομα η μερα δεν εχει βγει, εχω παρει απο το πρωι 3mg ζαναξ και δε μπορω να ηρεμησω, νομιζω οτι θα παθω εμφραγμα και θα μεινω στον τοπο. Μεχρι και στο ΙΚΑ της περιοχης μου πεταχτηκα την ωρα που ειχα κριση...ο γιατρος μου ειπε να ηρεμησω, με ακροαστηκε μονο και μου ειπε οτι ολα ειναι Οκ. Πριν ενα μηνα με τα ιδια συμπτωματα κατεληξα στα επειγοντα νοσοκομειου...μου εκαναν ολες τις εξετασεις(τριπέξ καρδιας-θυροειδη, καρδιογραφημα, ακτινογραφιες θωρακος και καρδιογραφημα 2 φορες), τελικα ολα ειχαν βγει μια χαρα. Ειχα ενημερωσει τους γιατρους οτι πασχω απο γενικευμενο αγχος και κρισεις πανικου εδω και μια 5ετια. Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν φταινε οι κρισεις και στην αλλαγη που μου εκανε ο ψυχιατρος στα φαρμακα που επαιρνα...πλεον παιρνω ζολοφτ αντι για σιπραλεξ και μαζι με τα ζαναξ μου εχει προσθεσει και το λυρικα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μηπως υπαρχει κατι που κρατας καλα κρυμενο μεσα σου και δε το ειπες σε κανενα η αισθανεσε πολυ μονη?

----------


## minaspap

αλεξανδρος_77, Ειμαι αντρας οχι γυναικα....δεν κραταω τιποτα κρυμενο...οτι προβλημα εχω η ειχα στο παρελθον, τα συζηταω ολα με την ψυχολογο μου. Και σημερα το ιδια σκατα νιωθω...πριν 2 ωρες ξυπνησα και ειμαι οπως και χθες! Μπορει καποιος να παθει εμφραγμα η γενικα καρδιακο επεισοδιο απο κριση πανικου?

----------


## vasilis_90

οταν ερχετε μια κριση τι νιωθεις?σε ριχνει κατω,σε τρελαινει?
η αναπνοη που δεν σου φτανει ειναι στην ωρα πανικου?

----------


## minaspap

vasilis_90 Mε πιανει δυσπνοια, νιωθω οτι δε μου φτανει ο αερας με πιανει σιγα σιγα ταχυκαρδια και αισθημα παλμων...ολα αυτα κορυφωνονται μεσα σε 10 λεπτα...νομιζω οτι χανω τον ελεγχο, οτι θα πεσω κατω...οτι σβηνω σιγα σιγα!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα σου προτεινα να ανεβασεις ενα αλλο θεμα με οτιδηποτε αλλο δεν αντεχεις γυρω σου

----------


## vasilis_90

μηπως δεν ειναι κρισεις και ειναι εντονο αγχος που σε χαλαει?
τι να γραψει στο θεμα ?

----------

